# What's your A/V option?



## Shino (Sep 14, 2009)

So, I'm curious and bored.

Let's hear about what you guys use to protect your compy from all the nasties out there.

Personally, I using the MSE beta (formerly Morro) on my Win 7 x64 install.


----------



## Rel (Sep 14, 2009)

AVG, It works.


----------



## Aden (Sep 14, 2009)

My Mac is INVEEEENCIBLE </boris>


----------



## Remy (Sep 14, 2009)

Avast Professional on all three of my PCs. $35 a year and I can use one key.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the free version of avast on my PC, my Mac is bullet proof!


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

AVG Pro. Does the job awesomely.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 14, 2009)

Malwarebytes and CCleaner are what i use along with spybot and Mcafee and Norton.


Its basiclly invincible.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 14, 2009)

Absolutely nothing.

However, if I were to choose, I'd say:

*Paid*
1) *Norton 2009* - Yes. It actually is good. Yes. It actually is light and fast. No, the universe is not imploding (_to my knowledge_). Don't get Norton Internet Security or Norton 360, though. They still suck ass. Grab the AV-only package - Preferably the Gamer's Edition, which has a mode that detects fullscreen applications and automatically suspends real-time scanning and alerts during gameplay.
2) Kaspersky
3) NOD32

*Free*
1) ... ... >_>
Well, there's only really a couple games in town for this to begin with, and they're all reasonably good. AVG Free offers spyware protection, but is rather heavy compared to its older versions. Avast! Home Edition is pretty effective, but hasn't any anti-spyware scanning and has a funky interface. Avira... Well, I haven't really touched it, but it's legitimate.



> Malwarebytes and CCleaner are what i use along with spybot and Mcafee and Norton


Choose one - McAfee or Norton. Both AV packages running together are likely causing your computer to perform worse than if it had hundreds of trojans.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 14, 2009)

I just don't click on things that say I won something and I'm clean.

I've rarely had viruses but I admit, when in the few times I have, they've been embedded in keygens.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm using some free Avast! right now. I have also used AVG in the past and both are very good and free. I also have a few other scanners around on here like Spybot, Ad-Aware, and Malwarebytes. I'm not ever worried though, except that conficker crap, but it got pwned swiftly. Only Avast is actively running.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 14, 2009)

Linux.

On our windows computers we use Charter Security Suite, It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 14, 2009)

Runefox said:


> *Paid*
> 1) *Norton 2009* - Yes. It actually is good.



I have this.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 15, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> CCleaner



CCleaner isn't an anti-virus.

As for my anti-virus, I tend to be less prone to getting a virus on my system so I just have the manual scanning ClamWinAV. Yay open-source.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 15, 2009)

Nothing.
Shatter my virgin asshole.


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 15, 2009)

I use NOD32 when I use Windows. It hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 15, 2009)

I use AVG Free Edition.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Sep 15, 2009)

At home: Common Sense.

At work: AVG Antivirus paid and Malwarebytes paid version. If you need antivirus (and MOST of you do!), that's my favorite combo, and the most effective I've seen to date.

DO NOT use Norton or McAffe. You're just wasting money.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 15, 2009)

I GOT A MAC :SMUG:


----------



## Runefox (Sep 15, 2009)

MalwareBytes' paid-for version I've never had any experience with, personally, though AVG paid is extremely effective. I don't know if I love or hate saying it, though, but it's a lot heavier than Norton 2009.  I guess I'm still a little in awe that they managed to actually fix it. Either way, McAfee and Trend Micro's PC-Cillin are still quite massive and heavy.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 15, 2009)

For Windows systems...

AVG - overall, one of the best.  I don't install any of the spyware, e-mail or other protections though as I try to keep the overall system impact to a minimum.  I run separate manual Spyware protection scans via Spybot Search and Destroy.  For low-level trojan and worm detection and manual forensics, I use RemoveIT Pro.  I also use a custom Hosts file that blocks thousands of known ad-ware/spy-ware distribution sites (which has the extra perk of blocking nearly every ad on the Net).

But for my Linux systems, I use... nothing!  There are so few compromises for Linux at this point that it's kinda stupid to bother running anything since just keeping the system patched is sufficient.  I do keep around ClamAV for any manual scanning that I might need to do.  I also use the hosts file for Linux though to avoid any browser-based Spyware, and also because I can't stand bloody ads on my web pages.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 15, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> For Windows systems...
> 
> AVG - overall, one of the best.  I don't install any of the spyware, e-mail or other protections though as I try to keep the overall system impact to a minimum.  I run separate manual Spyware protection scans via Spybot Search and Destroy.  For low-level trojan and worm detection and manual forensics, I use RemoveIT Pro.  I also use a custom Hosts file that blocks thousands of known ad-ware/spy-ware distribution sites (which has the extra perk of blocking nearly every ad on the Net).



^ What he said 

Really, AVG is the way to go.  I've recommended it to a lot of people in conjunction with spybot and removeIT pro.  It's a great way to keep the bugs out if you're using Windows.  

Speaking of which, it's tuesday.  Time to do the weekly Windows Update and system cleaning.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 15, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> Linux..



There's a free version of avast for the three basic flavours of linux.....  

McAfee EPO at work, avast for anything (any OS!) at home.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Sep 15, 2009)

ClamWin, because I don't need no stinking resident scanner eating resources. Besides, I got in the habit of manually scanning stuff back in my DOS days with Thunderbyte.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 15, 2009)

AVG 8.5 paid for version.

I don't like it, it's become too intrusive and resource hoggish. I'm considering going without antivirus altogether (not having it running in the background, but keeping it for manual scanning etc). I've never had a virus before, I use firefox with noscript and adblock plus, and I don't consider myself a retard when it comes to the internet.

Will I be ok do you think?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 15, 2009)

More than likely, but fire up that access scanner whenever you're heading for untested waters in terms of websites or foreign (downloaded) programs.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 15, 2009)

AVG FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE~



jellyhurwit said:


> Nothing.
> Shatter my virgin asshole.



awwwww yeeeeaaaaah 8)


----------



## pheonix (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm the only one here who uses Avira.  It's pretty good. If a virus tries to get into my computer from a download or just by visiting a bad site it makes a load as fuck beep and asks me what I want to do with the little fucker. I don't really have to scan cause of this but I do anyways.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2009)

norton 360 3.0
people tend to hate norton but im very happy with this one. it doesnt use too many resources, my PC is pretty safe and it runs very smoothly overall


----------



## Kryn (Sep 15, 2009)

I haven't had an AV program installed for a couple years and never have problems. Although I just reformatted with windows 7 and am now trying out Panda AV Pro 2009 beta.

I don't feel any safer :-|


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 15, 2009)

None. My Mac doesn't get viruses like your crap PC 

I just use the Firefox browser security and common sense, though I am looking for a good free A/V programme for my Mac, but have yet to find any with a good solid positive review.


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

Im using BitDefender...Crappy name


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 15, 2009)

Avast.

I feel bad for the gullible folks who voted for "Norton / Symantec" as it's a goddamn resource hog, loading way too many useless things into memory, atop increasing boot time from the pretty Windows logo screen after starting the computer.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

I use avast! too, best free anti-virus out there, at least for old viruses.. if my comp gets infected by a new one, Ill just switch to anti-vir, delete it, then switch back to avast!


----------



## Runefox (Sep 15, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I use avast! too, best free anti-virus out there, at least for old viruses.. if my comp gets infected by a new one, Ill just switch to anti-vir, delete it, then switch back to avast!



... Doesn't this reasoning completely defeat the purpose of a virus shield to begin with?



> I feel bad for the gullible folks who voted for "Norton / Symantec" as it's a goddamn resource hog, loading way too many useless things into memory, atop increasing boot time from the pretty Windows logo screen after starting the computer.


2009 isn't. Trend Micro, McAfee, and OneCare are far worse. Now, if you were talking Norton 2003 through 2008, you'd be onto something. But Norton 2009 is legitimately very lightweight.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 15, 2009)

I got Norton so you can't hack or nuthin.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm the only one here who uses Avira.


I have Avira on one of my computers.


----------



## Shino (Sep 16, 2009)

Gah, I can't believe I forgot about AVG.

I put the Mac option on the poll to be smug, because I've personally seen two seperate times when Macs running 10.4 got infected.

Sooner or later, the Mac people are going to have to realise they're not safe anymore.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 16, 2009)

Shino said:


> Sooner or later, the Mac people are going to have to realise they're not safe anymore.



For the most part, most infection vectors on Mac OS are user-initiated - Social engineering. The perpetuated idea that Macs are virus-proof, however, has solidified that as a legitimate method for getting them to comply with virus installation instructions.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 16, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> I have Avira on one of my computers.



Awesome sauce. What do you think of it, good/bad?


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Awesome sauce. What do you think of it, good/bad?


Its ok. But I don't like those very loud beeps.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 16, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> Its ok. But I don't like those very loud beeps.



Oh god neither do I. D: It scares the shit outta me when it's 3 in the morning and out of nowhere it's like *BEEP!!! *It scared my dad once and he got sooo pissed. Other then that it's like AVG in my experience with it so far.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 16, 2009)

Avast.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2009)

Symantec something or another.  Required AV.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Symantec something or another.  Required AV.



Doesn't symantec's corp make Norton? I dislike Norton.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Doesn't symantec's corp make Norton? I dislike Norton.



Symantec does make Norton, but Norton 2009 (as I've said many times) is actually pretty good. Symantec AV Corporate is godly, though. It's fairly light, very good, and the deployment features are insane.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 16, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Symantec does make Norton, but Norton 2009 (as I've said many times) is actually pretty good. Symantec AV Corporate is godly, though. It's fairly light, very good, and the deployment features are insane.



I just had norton 2008 when it came with my laptop. It didn't to anything and when I got Avira on my laptop it found 3 Trojans that Norton somehow missed. That's the only experience I've had with it but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I just had norton 2008 when it came with my laptop. It didn't to anything and when I got Avira on my laptop it found 3 Trojans that Norton somehow missed. That's the only experience I've had with it but I'll take your word for it.



Yeah, 2003-2008 weren't really very good. In fact, they were _terrible_, and that's an understatement. 2009 seems to have a very accurate engine that runs very lightly. To test that claim, I had installed the Gamer's Edition a while back, and it scarcely took up 15MB of RAM IIRC, while the whole resident shield was functioning. Barely took any performance hit. They became very sensitive to that kind of feedback because they'd steadily been losing customers, even though they'd had plenty of product placement in OEM PC's and in word of mouth up to the 2003+ versions (and through sales staff at Best Buy/etc). It's the first version in forever that I can actually recommend.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 16, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, 2003-2008 weren't really very good. In fact, they were _terrible_, and that's an understatement. 2009 seems to have a very accurate engine that runs very lightly. To test that claim, I had installed the Gamer's Edition a while back, and it scarcely took up 15MB of RAM IIRC, while the whole resident shield was functioning. Barely took any performance hit. They became very sensitive to that kind of feedback because they'd steadily been losing customers, even though they'd had plenty of product placement in OEM PC's and in word of mouth up to the 2003+ versions (and through sales staff at Best Buy/etc). It's the first version in forever that I can actually recommend.



Well I don't even have the money to pay for an anti-virus so I'll have to stick with the free stuff when my free trial period expires. I found something still running from Norton just now when I opened task manager so I haven't completly removed it from my laptop. >.> But I looked and Avira is only taking up 65,123k. (or so my resource monitor says) idk if that's good or bad honestly. lol I'm glad to here Norton ain't crap anymore though.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 16, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I've rarely had viruses but I admit, when in the few times I have, they've been embedded in keygens.


That's also false-positive territory right there.. 


pheonix said:


> I'm the only one here who uses Avira.  It's pretty good. If a virus tries to get into my computer from a download or just by visiting a bad site it makes a load as fuck beep and asks me what I want to do with the little fucker. I don't really have to scan cause of this but I do anyways.


I was using Avira Antivir back when it was still called H+BEDV Antivir, I still chuckle when I see "Luke Filewalker". I switched to AVG briefly after I got one virus in my email, which Avira failed to detect as a virus or suspicious file, even with updated definitions, AVG detected it right off the bat.

AVG got bloated and heavy, so I switched to Eset Smart Security 4 (NOD32 AV + Firewall + Antispam) Business Edition, it comes with 5 licences and the business edition is more for power-users IMHO. Granted my main motivation for getting the business edition was finding that the home-edition would not install on WS 2003.


----------



## Shino (Sep 17, 2009)

Since I appear to be the only poster using it, and with all the talk about some of the previous Norton versions, I'd like to point out that so far, I've been extremely impressed with MSE. (Microsoft Security Essesentials beta, formerly Morro.)

I've been using it for a couple weeks now, and not only has it done a damn good job (I ran it through my usual "try to break the software" routine), but I'm amazed by the tiny footprint. It runs on a streamlined version of  Microsoft's Enterprise soloution: the Forefront Security engine, and it's very non-intrusive. Doesn't pepper me with tooltips, only updates when idle, doesn't screen-steal when gaming, and it doesn't bog down the system at all, unlike OneCare used to, yet it's still set-and-forget.

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think Microsoft might just have an ace up their sleeve for the masses with this one.


Ok, I'm done being a Microsoft kiss-ass. Go back to your Norton flogging and AVG/Avast praising.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 17, 2009)

Shino said:


> Sooner or later, the Mac people are going to have to realise they're not safe anymore.



Especially if they are running unprotected virtual XP machines under OSx.  The Mac may not get infected, but the unpatched, unprotected XP virtual machine will.


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been using AVG Free since I realised that it is both more effective and economical than Norton Antivirus. Never had any problems yet, but whether that's down to luck or protection I can't really say.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Sep 17, 2009)

AVG free


----------



## Aurali (Sep 17, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Symantec does make Norton, but Norton 2009 (as I've said many times) is actually pretty good. Symantec AV Corporate is godly, though. It's fairly light, very good, and the deployment features are insane.



Heh, and it doesn't expire. Ever. <3 my copy SO FRICKIN much.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Sep 17, 2009)

Cleaned a virus infection off of a Mac today. That was awesome.


'Course, it was running XP, but that's just a _technicality_...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 17, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> Cleaned a virus infection off of a Mac today. That was awesome.
> 
> 'Course, it was running XP, but that's just a _technicality_...



I don't get why you would run Windows on a Mac (aside from it being a clearly superior OS :V).  The OS is the only thing that you really interact with, so you're just running a PC that cost you twice as much as normal. :V


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 18, 2009)

It is possible for Macs to get a virus, but there's only uhh...2 or 3 out there? One of which looks AMAZING.


----------



## N35544 (Sep 18, 2009)

AVG, free and reliable, and doesn't reduce a machine to a slow crawling piece of junk


----------



## Yaps (Sep 18, 2009)

Rel said:


> AVG, It works.





N35544 said:


> AVG, free and reliable, and doesn't reduce a machine to a slow crawling piece of junk



Yah! What about AVG!  I have that. It is simple and effective. It doesn't consume too much RAM...

There is a free edition if anyone is thinking about getting it, which is the one I am currently using. 

Link: http://free.avg.com/


----------



## Runefox (Sep 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't get why you would run Windows on a Mac (aside from it being a clearly superior OS :V).  The OS is the only thing that you really interact with, so you're just running a PC that cost you twice as much as normal. :V



Games. Also viruses. =D Can't run my favourite malware on Mac OS or Linux! C'mere, XP Antivirus 2009! =D


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 18, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Can't run my favourite malware on Mac OS or Linux!


Use WINE to run it on Linux.
Some of it works.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 18, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> It is possible for Macs to get a virus, but there's only uhh...2 or 3 out there?



About 900+ (over 9,000 ?) have been documented for the Apple platforms, not including PC the viruses that Apple inadvertently shipped from the factory  on its iPods and application software.  There's also anecdotal evidence of botnet creation on the Apple platform.

This is actually a greater concern for me.  The Unix/Linux/OsX platform is fertile, unprotected ground, trusting of open source, and mostly without virus protection or personal firewalls.  And the platform's prevalence is becoming pervasive almost common.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 18, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> This is actually a greater concern for me. The Unix/Linux/OsX platform is fertile, unprotected ground, trusting of open source, and mostly without virus protection or personal firewalls. And the platform's prevalence is becoming pervasive almost common.


 
The end of security through obstrufication unpopularity?


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 18, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The end of security through obstrufication unpopularity?



Pretty much.  Hell, Dell, HP, Acer all ship netbooks with barebones Ubuntu on them....no firewall, no antivirus.....at least it has decent OS patching.  Can't get much more mainstream than that.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 18, 2009)

This Pwnsauce o.=.o


----------



## Aden (Sep 18, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The end of security through obstrufication unpopularity?



I still say "security through obscurity" is bullshit. Look at OS 9 - more obscure than OS X, and also way more virus-prone.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 19, 2009)

@Ragnarok-Cookies: Smitfraudfix? Seriously? You use _that_ as an AV?

Oh my. If you're going to rely on specific removal tools, at _least_ use ComboFix. Neither is really going to be a fix-all, but... Well, neither is really meant to be.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 19, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Games. Also viruses. =D Can't run my favourite malware on Mac OS or Linux! C'mere, XP Antivirus 2009! =D



So just get a PC and save money :V


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 20, 2009)

Well i run on the idea that the biggest problem for a computer is the fool using it,
And so i run unprotected (have a firewall) and relly on just not downloading
any random crap from any website,
So far i have had no problems using this technique, although i have had plenty of experience with virus's and malware so i am paranoid about everything.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> @Ragnarok-Cookies: Smitfraudfix? Seriously? You use _that_ as an AV?
> 
> Oh my. If you're going to rely on specific removal tools, at _least_ use ComboFix. Neither is really going to be a fix-all, but... Well, neither is really meant to be.


I actually also have other crap, it's just not showing because explorer.exe is taken off. 

I think I have Zone Alarm Firewall and AVG Free.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Sep 24, 2009)

I use spybotSD and AVG. Well spybotSD is installed but i rarely ever use it. and m0n0wall for a firewall. never had any thing.

PS- I f**king cant stand Norton.


----------

